# Inspired Mixed Grill



## Captain Morgan (Jan 10, 2008)

Larry and JB done got me hongry....
firing up the kettle...playing with Dizz Pig rubs that
Bill brought me last year.

Two nice thick top sirloins with Red Eye rub, with
evoo and woos.









2 nice thick pork chops with some kind of dizzy rub, and some
wacky grilling sauce I got for Christmas





chops and veggies in the fridge, steaks on the counter for a while.





gonna be a happy night...do come.




red onion and zucchs with yet another dizzy rub and evoo


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 10, 2008)

I wish I was your neighbor!


----------



## Rag1 (Jan 10, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I wish I was your neighbor!



You want the leftovers.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 10, 2008)

got one of them Food Lion mystery peppers I'm gonna roast as well.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 10, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why I outta..........


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks like the score is Miller Lite 1 and Jim Morgan 0.  MAYBE we'll get pic's tomorrow.... :roll:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 10, 2008)

Jim, besides the pics you owe us here, you better be posting tomorrow in the leftovers section!


----------



## Finney (Jan 10, 2008)

Morgan.... Leftovers?!?!?!?   LOL
You very funny Nick.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jan 10, 2008)

Good Job. That dizzy pig rub is good stuff. BrianJ got me hooked on it...
Do you have the swamp venom?


----------



## cflatt (Jan 10, 2008)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> Good Job. That dizzy pig rub is good stuff. BrianJ got me hooked on it...
> Do you have the swamp venom?



dump some in your flour next time you fry chicken.........good stuff


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 11, 2008)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> Good Job. That dizzy pig rub is good stuff. BrianJ got me hooked on it...
> Do you have the swamp venom?



There goes my best customer.........


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 11, 2008)

pics coming when I get home....everything was
great except the steak...over cooked it...still
trying to get used to the reverse sear timing.

Anyway, I plan lots of leftovers cooks...pics of that this
weekend


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 11, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> pics coming when I get home....everything was
> great except the steak...over cooked it...still
> trying to get used to the reverse sear timing.
> 
> ...



I'm assuming I was correct?  

*SCORE 

MILLER LITE 1

CAPTAIN MORGAN 0*


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jan 11, 2008)

Well its tomorrow???


----------



## wittdog (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah looks like the light one...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 11, 2008)

Here you go...great chops and veggies, fair sirloin.

Got good stuff for leftovers....


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 11, 2008)

These pics reek of exhaled alkeehaul. 
They sure look good tho !


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 11, 2008)

Stop smelling my pics.  Whatta you got, smell-a-puter or something?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 11, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Stop smelling my pics.  Whatta you got, smell-a-puter or something?



I just sniffed your avatar, and it smells of fear, high hip bones, sinus bacteria, and a total lack of gun powder.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 11, 2008)

My mother had high hip bones.
My gunpowder is in my shirt pocket.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 11, 2008)

Good looking grub Cappy! I'm guessing next month you will post the leftovers in the new section!


----------



## john a (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks good Cappy, now show up Larry with those leftovers


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 12, 2008)

Left overs posted in that section....using the pork chop to make
fried rice...more pics there later.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jan 13, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> surfinsapo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's what you say to everyone Larry,_ I_ thought I was your best customer :roll:  Looks great Jim


----------

